
Re-imagined docs (interactive mockups and diagrams) to supercharge product teams - manujbahl
https://docgrok.docgrok.com/?oid=10&aid=228&avid=501#/public
======
manujbahl
DocGrok is a re-imagined documentation platform that supercharges product
teams.

What if product visualizations could spark creativity and make product teams
more effective?

Current tools are siloed and inadequate to handle the complex requirements of
modern products. DocGrok helps agile teams avoid costly, late-sprint mistakes
with visualization tools like diagrams, charts and UX mock-ups.

To see the difference, check out this application mockup created with DocGrok,
in a matter of minutes.
[https://docgrok.docgrok.com/?oid=10&aid=227&avid=455#/public...](https://docgrok.docgrok.com/?oid=10&aid=227&avid=455#/public/)

This diagram explaining various scenarios of a 3-tier architecture is another
example.
[https://docgrok.docgrok.com/?oid=10&aid=224&avid=452#/public...](https://docgrok.docgrok.com/?oid=10&aid=224&avid=452#/public/)

------
galpesh
DocGrok has a leg up on mockup tools like Figma/UXPin because it is designed
so that it's easy enough for the entire product team to create and edit user
experiences. This is cool because brainstorming on something more tangible
than a whiteboard sketch early in the process is pretty useful in coming up
with the right APIs and system architecture.

